# Red Velvet Cake



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a very large order for red velvet cakes. The "scratch" recipe I use, will cost me 3 times what using a "mix" will cost. My suppllier swears no one can tell the difference....but I am skeptical. If I opt for the mix...I can still "jazz up" the mix to make it less "mix tasting", but am not sure what to jazz it up with...any suggestions ?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

My suppllier swears no one can tell the difference....but I am skeptical.
:lol: :lol: :lol: Well I hope so. Did you ask him how many cakes he sold using it?
Fact is, the mixes aren't usually bad.
I'm not so sure how to jazz up a red velvet. We don't make them. Everybody in the area does, so we refer them. I just could not get a good product that didn't dry because of the color.
Follow the instructions to the tee. I would not add anything to the mix itself. There is a whole lot of R&D done on mixes. You will risk loosing the cake if you try to tweek it. Put a little extra monies in your icing.
pan


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*Buttermilk*.

I've never had a cake that had buttermilk in it that wasn't more luscious and moist than cakes without. You can use a mix and substitute buttermilk for the water at the very least.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm assuming that we are talking 50lbs mixes. Since we mentioned supplier.

Although Mudbug directly contradicts me. I would definately NOT!!!! sub buttermilk in the bag mix unless it says it's ok. That a lot of lactic acid to add especially if it's there already in dehydrated form. Hey, what do I know? I could be wrong.
I'll wait for the results.
I'll just head over to the non pro.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I don't mean to contradict you Pan. Just trying to help out - there's more than one way to achieve a goal and that's what discussion is for, right?

Here is a recipe using Duncan Hines Cake Mix and buttermilk for Red Velvet Cake.

RED VELVET CAKE
1 box Duncan Hines (butter cake or yellow cake)
1 tsp cocoa
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp vinegar
1 C buttermilk
1 oz bottle red food coloring
1 stick margarine
3 eggs

Mix cake mix with cocoa. Add vanilla, buttermilk, food coloring, margarine and eggs; blend until moistened. Add baking soda and vinegar; mix into cake mixture. Beat for 4 minutes at medium speed. Bake at 375 degrees for 25 to 30 minutes.

There are variations that leave out the eggs, cocoa, vanilla depending on your budget. I have not made this recipe since I don't use ready mixes but it may give you an idea.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I would be concerned about leaving out the cocoa since a red velvet cakes taste hinges a lot on the cocoa powder in the mix. Or maybe I read something different somewhere else. Heck Pan I could be wrong. 

Rgds Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm sorry,
I thought this was for persons baking professionally for profit.
I wouldn't have a clue about a box cake mix.
I better just back out now before i start asking for credentials.
paninicakes.com
Discussion is one thing but experience is another. I speak from experience which will not be happening to much anymore.
I think I'll have another wine and ponder how much I hate confrontation.
Mudbug, please take my position as moderator, I have so much more important things to do.Confront someone else.
I know this is not the place, but I have warned you!!!! What are your GD credentials. If acceptable, I will eat my hat.
Pan.
enjoy your buttermilk!!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I apologize if you feel I have stepped on your toes Pan. My post was certainly not written with the intention of contradicting you. Only to aid the original poster of the thread.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

This question can have an impact on someones livelyhood. You screw up a bag of mix, you don't just lose the cost of it, you lose what you would have made retail plus all the labor +++. This one bag could translate into hundreds of dollars for someone. This is why I get upset when someone pops on and contradicts me when I know I am right. I just received your PM telling me how unprofessional I am. Post your credentials and we'll see.
A professional pastry chefs forum should be just that. I welcome all questions no matter how big or small. but to post just to create friction is unproductive. I just can't play into you anymore.

Amateur,
I'll PM you to discuss my answer.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

On Pan's side, I can see why he was upset...ruin a 25 or 50 lb bag of mix and watch the dollars fly away.....
But I'm sure mudbug wasn't being confrontational....just helpful....
but I will say, mudbug, you have to be careful before you throw out advice like that, because in this case, andma said they had a mix, and I'm ASSUMING the mix is a red velvet mix and not a yellow mix. If it is a red velvet mix, then I'm sure whatever acids are needed are already present in the mix, and like most commercial cake mixes, all you need to do is just add water and/or eggs and oil. If you added buttermilk to a red velvet mix, you could seriously screw it up.

Anyway.....

I refuse to make them too. I have tried close to a zillion (ok maybe not a zillion, but real close) recipes and NONE of them has been even close to what I would consider remotely delicious. I do not understand the phenomenon of the red velvet cake. Maybe it's just the Northerner in me.
:lol:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Pans right..........

Rgds Rook


----------

